# Dog swallows socks



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My Drahtaar pup swallows any stray sock in about 1 minute. Acts like it is a steak. He then either poops it out or throws it up. I'm afraid one is going to get stuck. Anyone else had a dog do this? Cures/remedies/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Fill one with cayenne pepper. Problem solved lol


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Or feces?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

How do you fill a rock with anything? Some dogs also love eating,,,,, feces. Best solution is just to not let it happen. I know easier said than done. I have one now that does it and have had plenty in the past. One had to have rocks removed surgically. Most do it as a pup but seem to grow out of it


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't leave socks laying around where he can get a hold of one.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh wow SOCKS not rocks, sorry how stupid of me. Sock are probably worse than rocks but an easier fix. Dog should not have access to socks.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I also have a DD that is a sock eating fool. When the dog was 7 months old.....it ate one of my wifes stockings, along with a big chunk of cow hoof (chew toy). The cow hoof got stuck in the stomach, entangled with the stocking, which traveled down into his intestines. $2800 later....the wife and kids know not to leave anything laying around. I've tried hot sauce....e-collar....nothing works, other then making sure socks aren't lying around.

One bit of advice. Keep a fresh bottle of peroxide around. If he eats anything that he shouldn't, feed him a handful of food and then 2 tbsp of peroxide. He won't like it. Open up the mouth and pour it down. Toss the dog outside and give it 15 mins to work. Soon whatever he ate will be coming back up and could help you avoid a costly vet bill.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Put 5 of 10 different kind of socks out on the ground spread 5 feet apart or so. Put the dog on a medium lead 4-6 footer walk him around the socks with slack in the lead. Walk him closely by the socks let him sniff them and look them over. As soon as he starts to eat one give him a good hard correction, not a beating, a correction. As soon as the correction is over he's your best friend again, very important. Continue the process, he will start to turn away from them, when he turns away from them reward him with either food or his favorite toy. He'll associate the socks as a no-no. Its important to be really positive with him before/after the corrections. Only give him a correction when he needs it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> Don't leave socks laying around where he can get a hold of one.


We have a winner! Duh...

All my DD's have been chewers. Just keep what you dont want chewed or eaten out of sight.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup...no amount of positive reinforcement is going to stop a dog who is a habitual eater....been there done that...


----------

